# Scissors Holster



## jchow2156 (Apr 9, 2011)

Does anyone wear a cordura or leather scissors holster anymore, I know in the 70's and 80's everyone wore them.


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 9, 2011)

Can't say I do. I either slip em' on my back belt hole or the slit of one of my side pockets. Much easier and accessible.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 9, 2011)

I tuck them through the back belt loop too.  Seems like the easiest option, and I'm pretty quick on the draw.


----------



## mc400 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a pair in my turn-out pocket, and in my brush pants poket, and I hardly ever use them because theres always a few in the trauma box, same reason I never carry a fanny pack on scene. I do in my pov though just in case I need anything but not at work.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 10, 2011)

*Most hospitals bar them due to infection control issues*

I wore one in 1981.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 10, 2011)

I do.  I keep my sheers on my duty belt at my employer that doesn't permit EMT pants, when I work shifts in a city.  My scissors holser is horizontal, and 
also allows me to to hold a pen, multi-tool, 
 I also keep other stuff on it (radio holster, glove pouch, leather glovers, flashlight case), but that is just for when I work night shifts in an urban environments.

Plus my new job allows me to wear EMT pats, which allow me to keep the duty belt in my bag, and keep most of the supplies in my cargo pockets.

I also keep a set of sheers on the back of my FF helmet held in by a rubber band.


----------



## jchow2156 (Apr 10, 2011)

I always liked ths holsters, myself


----------



## BedpanCommando (Apr 26, 2011)

Have one (have several) Never wear them anymore.


----------



## SFox3325 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have one in leather, and two in nylon all vertical.  I used to be a first responder in a manuf. plant, and we had to wear them in a holster.  When I work at the dept. I just tuck them into the leg pouch on my EMT pants.  I did like the holster, but it became a pain when getting my bunker pants on, and it would slide under the holster and get stuck by my belt lol   Be Safe


----------



## 325Medic (Jul 20, 2011)

I used to wear a nylon one in the Army while garrison as a medic but generally "tuck" the shears in my belt now also. I have a seperate pouch for a light and leatherman tool.

325.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 20, 2011)

My pants have shear holders...


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 20, 2011)

Some AOs here have them, some do not

Brown notices a lot of the older ambos have them


----------



## Bosco836 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wear one, as do 60-70% of the members working with my service.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 20, 2011)

Mine go in the straps where they're designed to on my ems pants.


----------

